# I know how to deal with nasty brown algae!!!



## stue (Jul 2, 2009)

Take a look on these two pictures, they there is 24 hours difference beetween them ;-)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Did you blast the BBA with Excel or perhaps H2O?


----------



## stue (Jul 2, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Did you blast the BBA with Excel or perhaps H2O?


No, i have two tanks almost the same size and light. But in one i have lots of brown algae and other is ok. So, i took one plant hardly covered with brown staff and just placed it into other tank - first picture. In this tank i have about 20-30 of young kribensis (you can recognize them on the picture) and as i was suspected, they did their job in less that 24 hours... Now i'm thinking, if i'm properly feeding them, if they are so hungry for brown algae, or they just like it 

P.S. don't count it as a commercial since i have those guys for sale... 
After this discovery, probably, i'll just keep them ;-)


----------

